# Tips for curing/helping dog aggression?!



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok- so we have been working on socializing Brinkley more...he still is VERY territorial about his own house...but he is MUCH better in public now! He didn't even bark or growl at the Sonic girl today!







We have made major progress! We went to a soccer game last week and he tried to sit in other people's laps...









BUT....towards other dogs...he is NASTY! For example, as I was watching the soccer game, he was under my feet (on his leash) and one of my students' sister brought up their pug...  luckily I had a tight enough reign on the leash, that Brink did not get to him...but he carried on something awful!







Everyone was laughing because he SOUNDED so ferocious....but it was not funny to me at all! He gets SO wound up that he is aggressive toward me and the kids at the same time...or if we try to calm him down. HELP! 

Today, we took him to the park with the kids, and there were some people there that I know. They had a 3 year old feist with them and a 5 month old golden. Again, he was SO embarrassing! I think the golden wanted to play, but the fiest just ignored him for the most part. Brinkley couldn't even enjoy himself for worrying about the other dogs.









We let him out to play with our other dogs that are outside, but that really does no good. He causes the lab (Annie) to cower....and once she submits to him...he is done with her really...but he does nip and snarl something awful at her. The bassett (Abbey) ignores him until she has had enough...and then SHE snaps and snarls...so I don't let him around her too much. I don't THINK she would hurt him, but I don't want to chance it. Annie definetely won't! That big baby just lays there and lets him bully her.









So, my question is...is he going to outgrow this? How do I solve it without just letting him get his butt kicked one time or something?! HELP! This is really the only major problem that I have with my baby...I can understand the "home" aggression a little...I think he thinks he is protecting us or whatever, but this dog stuff has got me aggravated and feeling hopeless.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He will not outgrow this and him being attacked not only might kill him, but will not solve the problem. 

Aggression (and in all likelihood he is acting aggressive because he is afraid of the other dogs) is something that should be treated in person with desensitization and teaching him coping skills. I can offer general guidelines, but you really need somebody to watch him respond and you respond to him so that they can start you within his comfort zone and teach you to recognize what his first signs of discomfort are. A behaviorist or a trainer who sees behavior cases would be the person to see. Your vet can refer you to a veterinary behaviorist or trainer. Other places to look for a referral would be your local dog clubs (conformation, agility, or obedience). 

You will probably need one or two private sessions and a lot of work on your own setting him up and ensuring he suceeds. Some trainers or behaviorists offer fearful dog classes specifically to set them up. 

Mikey was not terrible, but pretty obnoxious with this type of behavior. For a toy dog, one second of me not watching or accidentally dropping his leash could have him attacked. We put a bit of work into it and he is totally manageable now. For him, I still use a gentle leader to give me a calming edge in situations where he may need it (pet store, park, fairs - amazingly he is a doll in any show or trial situation).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie barks and lunges at other dogs and appears to be aggressive but actually she is afraid of them. If they come over to her, she slinks around behind me and tries to hide. If she were aggressive I would think she would be aggressive when the dog got close to us. But instead she acts scared by tucking her tail and trying to get away from the other dog. I think a lot of times when a dog barks and tries to look aggressive, he/she is saying, stay away.... please!!!

EDIT: I was typing this as JMM was posting hers....so that is why I am writing as if I hadn't seen her post..... I hadn't!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

how is brinkley with dogs off-leash?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Mar 19 2005, 09:31 PM
> *how is brinkley with dogs off-leash?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44540*


[/QUOTE]


I don't take him anywhere off-leash. Not only is it against the law in my town, there is no park or anything in which I could do this...and I don't trust him...he might start running and not come back/get lost/etc....







Plus, he is SO aggressive, he would get hurt, I know it!









He was off-leash with my sister's dogs at Thanksgiving. The female Chi cowered from him, the male joined in with the aggression. So they had to be put up and he had to go in his carrier.







We tried, but it just didn't work and neither of us wanted to chance them getting carried away.

JMM: I was being a little fecicious/sarcastic...not sure the word....about letting him get his butt kicked...







A LITTLE! If I could find someone with a smaller dog like him that didn't mind a little scuffle-and he could get nipped or roughed up a little without getting hurt...I have wondered if that would help some...but so far, nobody has really put him in his place, so his aggression works for his purposes I guess...I don't know. I just know it is aggravating and embarrassing!







WELL, I take that back. The cats have!







Of course Spencer has no claws, so Brinkley beats the crap out of him playing, and we usually have to put Spencer over the gate to get him out of the "game" for awhile. But Brink and Littlebit have learned how to play together. She has claws, and sometimes she uses them when he bothers her, but usually they "play" chase, hide/seek, etc. But this has only come about in the last few months. Callie still hasn't come around to him. She doesn't care for him, and lets him know it.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Aw so I guess this means Lucy and Brinkley will never enjoy some play time?!?!?!? :lol: 

I can't really help on this issue







I hope he gets better with the other doggies. I'm sure something someone suggests will help


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Mar 19 2005, 09:25 PM
> *Has anyone ever tried TTouch (Tellington Touch) to help calm them and build confidence?
> 
> I am going to try this with Casper, the lady is coming on Wednesday to work with him.  I hope it works as I know alot of his reaction, like Jackie and Sher pointed out is out of fear, shyness, lack of confidence which I am trying to work on so it can be a pleasant experience for him and us when we take him for a walk.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Marilyn, I bought the T-touch tapes and book many, many years ago for my first Malt, Rosebud, but I never followed through with it. Let me know how it goes.....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

brinkley sounds like ellie!!!! LOL

we take the dogs offleash at the park (its not allowed...but there are soo many people there that will yell "ANIMAL CONTROL"...that we have enough time to grab the dogs). 

anyway, my point is that ellie is super dominant. and with EVERY DOG that comes up to us...she will stand up on her hind legs and put her paws on the dog to try to get her face over their neck.







i guess to show that she's more dominant than them. 

but all the dogs are super nice...so they just ignore her. and sprite and ellie have snapped at them---usually for a good reason---and the dog will ignore them OR they will understand what they did was wrong...and get scared. LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The gentle leader can be part of the process, but just putting it on is not going to get you perfect attention. It can help add control and for some dogs is a calming influence. Again, I really recommend having somebody watch the behavior in person and devise a treatment program for your dog. If he is reacting 50 ft away or not until 10 ft and it is very subtle, my advice will be no help.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with JMM. Lexi was doing this and has gotten a lot better since I talked to the trainer. THey help me to realize that I was unintentionally reinforcing the behavior when I tried to calm Lexi down and control her.

I would suggest finding a trainer or behaviorist. It will help a lot. It is not something you should ignore, especially if when he is like this he acts aggressive to you and your kids. That is unexceptable. It will only get worse if you don't address it now.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 21 2005, 10:04 AM
> *I agree with JMM.  Lexi was doing this and has gotten a lot better since I talked to the trainer.  THey help me to realize that I was unintentionally reinforcing the behavior when I tried to calm Lexi down and control her.
> 
> I would suggest finding a trainer or behaviorist.  It will help a lot.  It is not something you should ignore, especially if when he is like this he acts aggressive to you and your kids.  That is unexceptable.  It will only get worse if you don't address it now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44863*


[/QUOTE]

LM, this is why I recommend seeing a trainer or behaviorist. Your trainer saw how Lexie reacted and how you responded to her. Often, changing simple things can make a big difference. For some dogs, it is even as easy as teaching them to walk on a loose leash because a tight leash makes them feel cornered!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Mar 21 2005, 10:34 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LM, this is why I recommend seeing a trainer or behaviorist. Your trainer saw how Lexie reacted and how you responded to her. Often, changing simple things can make a big difference. For some dogs, it is even as easy as teaching them to walk on a loose leash because a tight leash makes them feel cornered!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44873
[/B][/QUOTE]


We don't have anything like that around here...







I will have to do a search...ask around etc.

Any tips on what to look for-what to do, not to do?!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Mar 21 2005, 10:40 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

How does this place look? Says they do private training...they are in Smyrna, TN, which is about 3 hours away.... -_- 

Pawsitive Pooch


We don't have anything like that around here...







I will have to do a search...ask around etc.

Any tips on what to look for-what to do, not to do?!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44878
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here is another, they are a little closer.Barkbusters


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The thing you want to check for is that they use positive _can't think of the word_, and not negative. You want to reward good behavior and not punish for the bad behavior. Click training is great. Don't go with someone that uses chocker collars.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 21 2005, 11:50 AM
> *The thing you want to check for is that they use positive can't think of the word, and not negative.  You want to reward good behavior and not punish for the bad behavior.  Click training is great.  Don't go with someone that uses chocker collars.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44915*


[/QUOTE]

Positive Reinforcement


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Mar 21 2005, 11:03 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Positive Reinforcement








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44921
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! The word was on the tip of my tongue but I could get it out.









Both places sound good but just like breeders you won't know for sure until you visit. The first one you post has a link about finding a good trainer in there other links section.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.apdt.com/trainers-and-owners/tr...iner-search.php

Try this search. It will give you a good list to start with. Call around and talk with some people. They may even be able to refer you to someone closer. 

You want someone who uses positive reinforcement and is not planning on correcting your dog physically or verbally for this behavior because that won't work. 

You want somebody who has experience making a program for a specific dog. They should realize toy breeds are a bit different to work with. 

Words you want to hear: counter conditioning, desensitization, positive reinforcement, clicker, marking the right behavior. Words you don't want to hear: electric/shock collar, choke chain, pinch collar, leash correction/pop, alpha roll. 

Call around and ask to sit in on a basic obedience class. It should give you a good idea about how the trainer works.


----------

